# I'm a polyglot



## alahay

I'm a polyglot (English) 
Je suis polyglotte (French)
Sono poliglotta (Italian)
Soy políglota (Spanish)
اتقن عدة لغات (Arabic)

I'm specially interested in Latin and *Assyro-Babylonian*

ThAnks
A

P.S. corrections are most welcome


----------



## Almoina

Catalan
Sóc poliglot. (Sóc un home poliglot - I'm a polyglot man)
Sóc poliglota. (Sóc una dona poliglota - I'm a polyglot woman)


----------



## Outsider

Sou poliglota. (Portuguese)


----------



## Mutichou

In German: ich bin polyglott.


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Jsem polyglot.

I guess you might soon need this one: Jsem omniglot. 

Jana


----------



## chaya

Hebrew

Ani Baal Rav-lashoni/  Rav Leshonot


----------



## Gemini

In Dutch: Ik ben een polyglot.


----------



## amikama

chaya said:
			
		

> Hebrew
> 
> Ani Baal Rav-lashoni/ Rav Leshonot


This is not normally said -- I'd say something like אני מדבר הרבה שפות (literally "I speak many languages").


----------



## Pivra

k...this is Thai: (the first person pronoun here is neutral)

เราเป็นมนุษย์พหุภาษ
phonetically read: rao pen manus bahubhas

dwibhas- bilingual
bhubhas- multilingual


----------



## chaya

Chaya
thanks amikama - I have heard my version spoken but as you know there are so many immigrants (old and new) there it is hard to know who speaks correct Hebrew.


----------



## ronanpoirier

In hungarian:

Soknyelvû vagyok.


----------



## JLanguage

amikama said:
			
		

> This is not normally said -- I'd say something like אני מדבר הרבה שפות (literally "I speak many languages").


 
That's how you would say if you were talking to someone or writing informally, but what would you encounter in a formal biography of a polyglot? _Rav-lishoni_?​


----------



## Dalian

Chinese: 我会说很多语言。
literally, I can speak many languages.


----------



## Bienvenidos

I'm pretty sure there is no Latin word for polyglot but to say I speak many languages: *Narro multas linguas.*

In Farsi (I know many languages)
*Muh beesyor lissonah mee fohm-um.*

Or if you'd like to use the english:
*Muh yug "polyglot" ustum.  *


----------



## macta123

In Hindi

Mein bahubhashi hoon.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In Latin
              Multas linguas loqui possum  (many language)

      or      Plurimas linguas loqui possum  (a lot of languages)


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
"Olen monikielinen"
Literally: I'm multilingual
However, it is used very seldom. The terms "yksikielinen" (monolingual) and "kaksikielinen" (bilingual) are used, but if you speak (master) more languages, you usually say only that you know three/four/five etc. languages.


----------



## Annwn

In Swedish:
Jag är flerspråkig.

It works exactly like in finnish, it means I´m multilingual, but it´s not used a lot, even if everyone knows what it means.
Either you say _enspråkig_ , _tvåspråkig, _monolingual and bilingual, or you just say _Jag kan flera språk, _I know several languages, it´s much more common.  

***


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:
Sunt (un) poliglot. 

(You don't usually use the undefinite article "un" (the English a/an) in this situation.)


----------



## _blue_

Ben her dili biliyorum...Turkish =p.


----------



## dusica

In Serbian: Ja sam poliglota.


----------



## badgrammar

_blue_ said:
			
		

> Ben her dili biliyorum...Turkish =p.



Or maybe: 
Birkac dilleri biliyorum...?  

The "Ben" seems strange in that first example, but perhaps I am mistaken?


----------



## melon collie

In Russian:

Я полиглот.


----------



## vince

Dalian said:
			
		

> Chinese: 我会说很多语言。
> literally, I can speak many languages.


That's Mandarin and Standard Chinese.

But Cantonese is:
我识讲好多语言

会 cannot be used in this case to express ability, 识 must be used.
Standard Chinese's 说 and 讲 are both 讲 in Cantonese

The Cantonese sentence above does not use any slang, it would be acceptable in formal situations as much as "I speak a lot of languages" would be in English.


----------



## alby

Croatian : Ja sam poliglot

Nataša


----------



## Little_Me

In Polish:
Jestem poliglotą/poliglotką (depends on your sex)


----------



## übermönch

melon collie said:
			
		

> In Russian:
> 
> Я полиглот.


Transliteration:
Ya polyglot


----------



## kamome

多国語に通じた人
 
_takoku go ni tsuujita hito _
_(japanese)_
 
まおめ​


----------



## Iskia

Mandarin:
我通晓数种语言.

There's not a Chinese equivalent for polyglot, so you kinda have to explain it, as in many other languages.


----------



## Iskia

Turkish:
Bir poliglotum./Bircok dil biliyorum.


----------



## Dalian

vince said:
			
		

> That's Mandarin and Standard Chinese.
> 
> But Cantonese is:
> 我识讲好多语言
> 
> 会 cannot be used in this case to express ability, 识 must be used.
> Standard Chinese's 说 and 讲 are both 讲 in Cantonese
> 
> The Cantonese sentence above does not use any slang, it would be acceptable in formal situations as much as "I speak a lot of languages" would be in English.


Yes, thank you Vince for your supplement. It seems to me that traditional characters are used in Cantonese, so the sentence should be written like this: 我識講好多語言。

Regards
Dalian


----------



## Andrutzu

parakseno said:
			
		

> Romanian:
> Sunt (un) poliglot.
> 
> (You don't usually use the undefinite article "un" (the English a/an) in this situation.)


 
I'd like to add something: "poliglot" is masculin. At feminin is "poliglotă", so, as a girl I say "Sunt poliglotă". bye-bye


----------



## vince

Dalian said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you Vince for your supplement. It seems to me that traditional characters are used in Cantonese, so the sentence should be written like this: 我識講好多語言。
> 
> Regards
> Dalian



Just making it easier for people who read Simplified to understand the Chinese characters used in the Cantonese sentence. Maybe the people in Guangdong should make a set of Simplified characters for Cantonese-specific words so that Cantonese can be written in both Simplified and Traditional just like Standard Written Chinese.


----------



## demoore

Chinese : 我会多种语言


----------



## Whodunit

Mutichou said:
			
		

> In German: ich bin polyglott.


 
I don't like the word "polyglott" in German, as no one would understand it. Therefore, my suggestion would be "*Ich spreche viele Sprachen*".


----------



## optimistique

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I don't like the word "polyglott" in German, as no one would understand it. Therefore, my suggestion would be "*Ich spreche viele Sprachen*".



Funny! I was just on my way to point this out for Dutch too. If you say you're a polyglot to someone in Dutch, then you'll just get confused faces.
I would make the same suggestion: "*Ik spreek veel talen*" (I speak many languages).


----------



## badgrammar

_blue_ said:
			
		

> Ben her dili biliyorum...Turkish =p.



Also just came back to this thread, and I'll tell you why the above is very incorrect:  Because it says "I speak EVERY language", which I think would be a pretty big feat indeed!  But still waiting for a native to confirm my version, "birkaç dili biliyorum" (I now take back the "dilleri", because I learned something about plurals since I wrote "birkaç dilleri").

As per definition of fluent, it is really a pretty fuzzy gray area (like much of my head). You should take a look at the number of threads here that debate how to define when you are "fluent", what it is to be "bilingual," etc.  Everybody seems to see it a different way.  What's for sure, is it is all on a continuum.  But very hard to agree on what constitutes being "fluent"...

My definition of "fluent" is pretty laid-back, to others, you must have near-native spoken and written skills.


----------



## ang68

Perhaps you would like to know that the word "polyglot" , used in so many languages as I can see from your answers, is a Greek word which actually means "poly=a lot" and "glotta=tongue" , thus, a person with a lot of languages.
Thank you


----------



## vince

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I don't like the word "polyglott" in German, as no one would understand it. Therefore, my suggestion would be "*Ich spreche viele Sprachen*".


 
I think it's the same thing even in English. Most people would use a word like "multilingual". The first time I heard of the word, I had to look it up.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:  _Isa Akong Taong Wikaan._


----------



## inter1908

*Polish:* *Jestem poliglotą.* It will be understood without any problem. You can also say *Znam wiele języków* - I know many languages, or *Umiem mówić w wielu językach* - I can speak many languages.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Аз съм полиглот.


----------



## Nawaq

Thought I'd mention that in French even though "je suis polyglotte" is correct, I think most people would still say "je parle plusieurs langues"


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:
私はポリグロットですwatashi-wa porigurotto(polyglot) desu: this one is hardly understood because polyglot(or transliterated one porigurotto) is not a word familiar with most of Japanese people.
Maybe someone may mistake this for a personal name like I'm Polyglot.
私はマルチリンガルですwatashi-wa maruchiringaru(multilingual) desu: this sounds a bit better to me than the rest of two.
私は多言語話者ですwatashi-wa tagengowasha(lit multi-tongue speaker) desu: acceptable yet too literal.

I guess when it comes to this the alternated one 私は数ヶ国語が話せます(I can speak several languages) might sound more natural.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Είμαι πολύγλωσσος/πολύγλωσση»* [ˈime poˈliɣlosos] (male), [ˈime poˈliɣlosi] (female)

^
The 1st person personal pronoun *«εγώ»* is redundant, since the suffix of the verb is of the 1st person singular present indicative. Greek is a null-subject language, the subject is easily inferable from the verbal suffix, and thus, implied.
Here *«είμαι»* means (_I) am_ the pronoun «εγώ» is unnecessary (and superfluous)

^
Προτιμούμε το αρχαιοπρεπές «λέξη *προς* λέξη» από το «λέξη για λέξη» (είναι σωστό αλλά ακούγεται άκομψο).
I'm impressed by your Greek!


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto: _Mi estas poligloto._


----------



## Red Arrow

In Dutch, it sounds quite natural to say: *"Ik ben meertalig."* (I am multilingual)

"Ik ben meertalig opgevoed." = I was raised in several languages.

You can change 'meer' to a number, just like in Swedish.


----------

